# The Gentlemen's Silk Ascot and Cravat Club



## SilkAscot (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to The Gentlemen's Silk Ascot and Cravat Club. Ascot Required! I most sincerely wish that you enjoy your visit to The Gentlemen's Ascot and Cravat Club, a Unique Club for those of us Gentlemen that that have a passion for, and love to wear a Silk Ascot or Cravat.


----------



## Walter Plinge (Jun 27, 2005)

Can you please describe what exactly you mean when *you* say ascot?


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

I tried but never again. Does not go over well in Chicago. Feel fortunate the experiment only set me back 22 bucks thanks to B Silvers on line sale.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by tintin_
> 
> I tried but never again. Does not go over well in Chicago. Feel fortunate the experiment only set me back 22 bucks thanks to B Silvers on line sale.


Did you encounter any mocking Thurston Howell III or Ted Knight as Judge Smails in "Caddyshack" references? These references would seem to me to present a psychic danger to the ascot-wearing man.

PJC in NoVa


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

No one said a thing. They didn't have to.


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

Silk Ascot
What type of Ascots do you wear?

David

Handwoven Thai silk pocket squares & neckties have spirit and character.
www.mulberrywood.com/store


----------



## CHC (Jul 16, 2005)

Lord knows I wish I had more ascots, I really get a kick of them. It's the perfect alternative to wearing a plain open shirt (no neckwear), as I feel this that looks dead. An ascot, in my opinion is the perfect way to liven up a tie-free ensemble. 

Unfortunately, I only have about 3...


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

Do you know Film Noir Buff?

-- l'homme-RJ


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

I used to wear them quite a bit. I have mixed feelings. They certainly do give an open-necked shirt a nice touch of finish and elegance, but they do seem sort of "mannered" and "costumey" these days. I know that Manton, our foremost Speaker of the Law, has pronounced them, "Dead, dead, dead!"

I did buy one nice silk cravat from Beau Ties Ltd. My wife, predictably, just hates it. Mine is the "free style" variety that I Beau Ties calls a cravat. I note that it has a tendency to sag and sink under my shirt. The Velcro-ed jobs would presumably obviate this, but a Velcro-ed ascot strikes me as too akin to a pre-tied bow tie.

Bottom line: If ascots were more popular, I'd own more and wear them often. However, I am probably too often viewed as a "character," an eccentric and an extreme individualist as it is without adding fuel to the flame by routinely wearing them these days.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SilkAscot_
> 
> The ladies go crazy for a man wearing an Ascot!(At least that has been my experience!)
> 
> ...


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by SilkAscot_
> 
> Your "free style" silk Ascot can be secured with a safety pin under the drape of one of the layers or "paddles" of the Ascot, that will keep it securely and neatly in place!
> 
> ...


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by tintin_
> 
> No one said a thing. They didn't have to.


Painful . . . ouch.

I bought an ascot a few years ago at Syms, a nice basic model in burgundy with ecru dots.

If I make it to 65, I'm going to wear it. Until then, it stays in the bottom of the Brooks Brothers shoebox, underneath my bow ties.

PJC in NoVa


----------



## cuffthis (Jul 13, 2004)

I had surgery on my neck/back this past spring. In order to hide the nasty scar, I purchased a few ascots and must confess I kinda like them. They certainly create a finished look with an open collar.

I welcome your objective criticisms of this look on a 41 year old.









Like it, hate it?






Keep that balance on your credit card - the interest you pay enables the Wilmington, DE based credit card companies to build beautiful buildings in my hometown.


----------



## sam (Sep 5, 2004)

I've always admired guys who can pull off an ascot. It definately has a debonaire quality to it. This is where pesonal style and confidence makes all the difference. From my experience, guys who are older and more financially well off than me tend to pull it off the best. Two Hollywood people who come to mind are Al Pacino in The Godfather part 3 when he's walking in Sicily with Diane Keaton towards the end of the movie, and the French guy who played the Night Fox in Oceans 12. I'm 32 and still trying to make something of myself. But I do daydream about driving in my Boxster S convertible wearing a linen suit, ascot, with a beautiful woman by my side. Ahhh, someday....Until then, I'll live vicariously through SilkAscot.


----------



## mascalzone (Jul 28, 2005)

Do you recommend wearing an Ascot with a designer Tank Top?--sport coat too of course!


----------



## josepidal (Jul 24, 2005)

How about a denim jacket?


----------



## mascalzone (Jul 28, 2005)

I am sorry but I am new to the ascot. Do you happen to know a company that makes a fine silk ascot with a DuPont treatment so it can also be used as a lobster bib?


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Cuffthis, I like your ascots. I think the gray hair and jackets make all the difference. Both should be prerequisites for wearing an ascot.

The only one I'd question is the last one listed. The sweater combined with the shirt combined with the jacket combined with the ascot looks a bit excessively layered to my eye. But I thought the ascot selection was consistently impeccable.


----------



## mascalzone (Jul 28, 2005)

Dear Mr. Ascot: Those plastic lobster bibs chafe my chest. Don't tell me Celebrities in Hollywood don't wear fine silk ascots when they crack a claw! 

Although some may find me crass I have never been accused of being Dungeness.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Count me in as an ascot wearer! I always recieve compliments on them, but you do have to have the right attitude & outfit to pull it off. One thing that has always bugged me, how to you keep an ascot from riding up in the back?

Brian


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks, I'll give that a try 

Brian


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

Cuffthis,

I loved all your photos. The last one was strong but I still liked it!

David

Handwoven Thai silk pocket squares & neckties have spirit and character.
www.mulberrywood.com/store


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by SilkAscot_
> 
> There have been no posts about wearing an Ascot or Cravat since December 2004! I wear an Ascot almost on a daily basis! I am a self employed entrepreneur.
> Wearing an Ascot really makes me stand out, and also makes my clients remember me! You must be unique!
> ...


If you like Ascots, then check out the Tascot: www.tascot.com

It's a combination tie + ascot = tascot.

The designer is the wife of one of my Professors. They make really neat stuff.


----------



## couch (Mar 8, 2005)

> quote:If you like Ascots, then check out the Tascot: www.tascot.com


I think the man who could pull off this look could pull off a cape (Oscar Wilde-style).

Does anyone here remember Apache ties, circa '69? These strike me as a variation on that theme. God, I wonder what happened to mine. Some might make good pocket squares . . . . hafta look.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by cuffthis_
> 
> I had surgery on my neck/back this past spring. In order to hide the nasty scar, I purchased a few ascots and must confess I kinda like them. They certainly create a finished look with an open collar.
> 
> ...


I think the third and fourth picture look best; I prefer this with a buttondown collar because it looks tidier, as your collar would be "close" if you had been wearing a tie. I don't really like the look of collars spread out on top of lapels in general, though.

My husband has a navy blue silk ascot but hasn't found the right occasion on which to wear it yet.


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by cuffthis_
> 
> I had surgery on my neck/back this past spring. In order to hide the nasty scar, I purchased a few ascots and must confess I kinda like them. They certainly create a finished look with an open collar.
> 
> ...


I've got one in the color of your second and third photos.

I don't care for the color combos you've got there though. There are too many things going on in the ensemble -- that complexity, to my eye, only draws attention to the ascot -- and if one is to pull it off, I'd vote for something more simple. Solid coat -- solid shirt or plain blue striped shirt and then a navy with red dots ascot.

edit: I've only worn mine at home for parties or to others' dinner parties. But not really for flanneur-style activity.


----------



## Hugh Morrison (May 24, 2005)

I think the only heterosexual man to wear the 'Tascot' with aplomb was Sir Roger Moore in 'The Persuaders'. 

Otherwise it looks like the sort of thing a 'liberated' woman would wear in a seventies cigarette advert. 

I think cravats can look good though, as long as they are under the shirt at about the level a vest (undershirt) would be. 



'The casual idea is the triumph of misguided egalitarianism. By playing to the desire to seem non-judgmental, the Slob has succeeded in forcing his tastes on the world at large (because to object to inappropriate dress would be judgmental)'- Patrick07690


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by sam_
> 
> I've always admired guys who can pull off an ascot. It definately has a debonaire quality to it. This is where pesonal style and confidence makes all the difference. From my experience, guys who are older and more financially well off than me tend to pull it off the best.


It helps if you look like David Niven.


----------



## Librarian (May 23, 2005)

Silk Ascot wrote:


> quote: An Ascot or Cravat is a silk cloth tied around the neck and neatly tucked in under the open collar of a button down dress shirt


I am confused as to how some of you wear your cravats. When I have had the opportunity to wear a cravat I have worn it over a wing tip collar shirt with the ends tucked under my waistcoat (I know an ascot is worn differently). Do some of you wear a cravat around your bare neck and under the dress shirt? As to comments regarding cravats, if you really wish to make the ladies swoon, couple it with a frock coat. I did this once while in college at a semi formal dance and had to fight the ladies off (this also happened to coincide with the airing of Pride and Prejudice 1995)


----------



## Will Hunting (Jun 29, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by EL72_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This, methinks, is the only appropriate use for a "Tascot."

Cheers,

A.


----------



## Will Hunting (Jun 29, 2005)

Hey, its that kid from Happy Days!


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

Fot the 1st time I agree with Manton. The ascot is dead. And nothing could hammer that coffin lid down faster than pairing an ascot with the DB Blazer and (my God!) a yachting cap. Throw some gator Gucci slip ons with the green and red piece of cloth under the horse bit and you have, what we call in the Midwest, an a$$hole of gigantic proportions. Although this could make for an entertaining costume at the next Caddy Shack Party.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Rich_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It also helps if you have time between takes and off-camera to re-adjust the damned thing. Would that real life were like that!

Esse Quam Videre


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SilkAscot_
> 
> A Burgandy Silk Ascot with ecru dots would look absolutely stunning with a White Shirt, Double Breasted, Brass buttoned Navy Blazer, with either grey wool flannel dress pants, or Khaki or White Dress Pants!
> Add a White Yachinging cap as well!
> ...


----------



## smitatelli (May 19, 2005)

They look fantastic. You pull it off nicely.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 10, 2005)

I wrestled with the idea of an ascot for quite a while. I finally decided to take the plunge and have never looked back. So far I haven't heard anything but good things. So I say, give it a try, you might like it.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

I guess the traditional, classic yachtsman's cap can still be had, but they sure must be as scarce as hen's teeth! Nearly everything I found under the websearch category "yachting cap" was some sort of modern baseball cap-like affair. There were a couple of outfits on e-Bay offering the classic variety, very cheaply, I might add.


----------



## ChubbyTiger (Mar 10, 2005)

> quote:The designer is the wife of one of my Professors. They make really neat stuff.


I don't suppose the nekkid young lady is your professor's wife? 

Oh, and one topic, I've seen exactly two uses of an ascot that don't make me cringe:
1) An old guy with white hair/beard, slightly off-white suit, and yacht cap around 46th and 5th Ave. Somehow, it suited him.
2) With a morning suit. Gray/black stripes only, never tucked in.

CT


----------



## JamesBond (Dec 6, 2004)

SilkAscot, you dont happen to be that guy that won the lottery for all those millions and then got sued by his wife are you? they always have that guy in the N.Y. Post wearing a maroon Ascot and some ugly designer suit.


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

I wear them and don't attract attention, but never with two buttons open on my shirt. 

With only the top button open, I show a discreet line of silk that adds a little visual interest, hopefully a la Cary Grant in To Catch a Thief. 

The mass of silk visible with two open buttons is what has people doing double takes, in my opinion. 

Admittedly, I principally wear them to entertain at home or at a club, with a smoking jacket or an odd jacket (hell, I wore one with pajamas to a pajama party last year but the rest of that story shall remain secret). 




------------------------
Fortuna elegantes adiuvit.


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by JLibourel_
> I am probably too often viewed as a "character," an eccentric and an extreme individualist as it is without adding fuel to the flame by routinely wearing them these days.


LOL Dr Libourel! We eccentric extremists must stick togeather.[] l'm going to give an ascot a go! l reckon l could pull them off easy.

Regards: The shooman.[]

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## Blackadder (Apr 3, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Will_
> 
> I wear them and don't attract attention, but never with two buttons open on my shirt.
> 
> ...


I think Will has put it perfectly here. One should really only wear them in an environment where a degree of informality is acceptable, but smartness is required.

I used to wear them to certain college functions as an undergraduate. Initially I received a few jokes, but people quickly accepted it, and others began to mimic to various degrees. During the lamented days when my main club still required jackets and ties, I used to wear ascots when I spent weeks there studying for the bar. (There was some minor debate about whether this complied with the dress code, but everyone seemed to appreciate it so it was OK.)

Never was it worn with more than one button open. The point was not to draw attention to it -- rather it was to comply with a certain code of elegance where a tie would have been too formal (or uncomfortable).

I will wear them to certain Christmas cocktail parties, but that's about as often as I wear them today. However, one can certainly be young to do so!


----------



## Vettriano Man (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm unclear about this - is there a difference between an 'ascot' and a 'cravat' - or is 'ascot' an americanism of the british 'cravat'? It's a term not used over here.


----------



## Librarian (May 23, 2005)

Vettriano Man, I too am confused by using the terms loosely. From my research, and I may be wrong, I believe that the ascot evolved from the cravat--I read that the ascot was a type of cravat that was first worn at Ascot racecourse sometime in the 1870's. When I wear a cravat, it is for more formal/dressy occassions and I wear something similar to this:

When I wear a cravat it is always around the shirt collar and tucked into the waistcoat.

Here is what the wikipedia has to say regarding an ascot:

_An ascot or Ascot tie is also an article of clothing. It is similar to a cravat with wide square ends, usually held in place with a decorative pin and is named after Ascot Racecourse._

And Cravat: 
_cravat is the neckband that was the forerunner of the modern tailored necktie. From the end of the 16th century the term "band" applied to any long strip of cloth worn round the neck that was not a "ruff." The ruff itself had started its career in the earlier 16th century as a starched and pleated strip of white linen that could be freshly changed to keep the neck of a doublet from getting increasingly grimy. A "band" could indicate a plain attached shirt collar or a detached "falling band" that draped over the doublet collar.
Necktie fashions have changed over time. This 1818 pamphlet depicts various styles of tying a cravat.
Enlarge
Necktie fashions have changed over time. This 1818 pamphlet depicts various styles of tying a cravat.

The modern form of the "cravat" originated in the 1630s. Like most male fashions between the 17th century and World War I, it had a military origin. During the reign of Louis XIII of France, Croatian mercenaries enlisted in a regiment that supported the King and Richelieu against the Duc de Guise and the Queen Mother, Marie de Medici. The traditional outfit of these Croats aroused curiosity in Paris on account of the unusual and picturesque scarves distinctively tied about their necks. The scarves were made of various cloths, ranging from coarse material for common soldiers, to fine linen and silk for officers. The word 'cravat' comes from the French cravate, and many sources state that this is a corruption of "Croat," or "Hrvat," as it is said in Croatian. However there is evidence that the word was in use in France in the 14th century and in Italy in 16th century. In one of his ballads, the French writer Eustache Deschamps (c. 1340â€"1407), used the phrase 'faites restraindre sa cravate' (pull his cravat tighter). Considering the interdependency of many European regions (particularly the French) with the Venetian Empire, and the fact that this empire at one time occupied the bulk of the Croatian coast, that type of cross-culturalization would not be unprecedented. Whatever the origin of the word the new form of dress became known as a cravate and the French were quite ready to give up the starched linen ruffs that they had been wearing and adopt the new fashion of loose cravates made of linen or muslin with broad edges of lace.

On his return to England from exile in 1660, Charles II brought with him this new word in fashion:

â€œA cravatte is another kind of adornment for the neck being nothing else but a long towel put about the Collar, and so tyed before with a Bow Knott; this is the original of all such Wearings; but now by the Art and Inventions of the seamsters, there is so many new ways of making them, that it would be a task to name, much more to describe them.â€ â€"Randle Holme, Academy of Armory and Blazon, 1688.

A gentleman's cravat would be made of fine lace. Grinling Gibbons the famous carver and sculptor, made a highly realistic one, carved out of a piece of white limewood.

During the wars of Louis XIV of 1689â€"1697, the flowing cravat was replaced, except for court occasions, by the more current and equally military Steinkirk, named for the Battle of Flanders of 1692. The Steinkirk was a long narrow, plain or lightly trimmed neckcloth worn with military dress, wrapped just once about the neck in a loose knot, with a lace of fringed ends that were twisted together and tucked out of the way into the button-hole (of either a coat or a waistcoat) The steinkirk proved to be popular with both men and women until the 1720s.

The macaronis reintroduced the flowing cravat in the 1770s and the manner of tying one became a matter of personal taste and style, to the extent that after Waterloo, the neckwear itself was increasingly referred to as a "tie"._

I am not an expert in the field of men's dress, so I could be wrong about this, especially as I have heard the term cravat be used to describe anything worn around the neck even the common tie.

Librarian


----------



## steedappeal (May 10, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Will Hunting_
> 
> Hey, its that kid from Happy Days!


It's actually Fabian Basabe...New York's 'it' boy (and sometime model)extraordinare. Check out your weekly Times "Style" section for future reference.


----------



## Vettriano Man (Jun 30, 2005)

Librarian - I just found this photo in a recent UK broadsheet about the closure of the last remaining diamond mine in Kimberley, South Africa (De Beers owned) and a 19th c. competitor in the area was this gentleman - Barney Barnato - former prize-fighter and vaudeville artist. Now this is what I call wearing an ascot/cravat (still don't know the difference), with real panache and really the only way to wear it. I trust you wear a similar waistcoat/topcoat/tophat when you wear one - and obviously for very special occasions! 

Didn't gents really go to town in those days! Sad that life's become so humdrum!! [|)]








[/URL][/img]


----------



## Librarian (May 23, 2005)

Vettriano man,

I believe you were being tongue in cheek, but I have wore clothing similar to that on occassion. I wear my cravat with a morning suit and I have even wore my cravat with a black tailcoat, waistcoat and top hat on occassion. By the way that's a great photo! I think the difference between the cravat and ascot is that the cravat is for a formal occasion, while the ascot is decidely informal.

Librarian


----------



## AndrewT (May 2, 2005)

Anyone who wears one of these things reminds me of Joe Lovitz in an old SNL skit where he plays a fop............ I can't think of a more affected and foppish article of clothing a man can wear. And I thought the cape thread was bad enough.


----------



## mascalzone (Jul 28, 2005)

I have finally ordered a DuPont treated Ascot--Hooray for stain-resisatance--All the lobster I desire!

Pics will follow in a few days.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

you would really get along with Film Noir Buff...

-- l'homme-RJ


----------



## brummell (Feb 17, 2005)

No dead but certainly on the endangered species list.

Have just discovered the joys of cravats. Personal views:

- best to smarten up casual wear 
- better with the subtlety of one button undone rather than two
- good with a shirt and seater

I note that Pierce Brosnan wore one in "Goldeneye". Another good cinematic reference is Edward Fox in "Day of the Jackal".


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

Ascots are something different that look great in the right situation for the right man.

I have never worn a bowtie, but they look great on some men. I have also never worn a tie with a short sleeve shirt but after reading Sheik's recent post I would consider.... wearing one if the temperature was above 90 degrees with humidity.

In the south of France I have seen ascots or silk scarves used as an ascot at dinner parties. Actually this is the only place that I have worn an ascot. The setting fit Will's observation exactly: informal, yet elegant.

I am curious about the need for velcro. Is this just for soft printed ascots that slide a lot? Or is it needed for ascots with textured silk?

Do the ascot lovers prefer the pleated ascot? (Like the Ben Silver ones?) Or do you also wear non pleated scarf type ascots?

In the fall we will probably start making ascots, but the velcro will probably not be in them.

David Hober

Handwoven Thai silk pocket squares & neckties have spirit and character.
www.mulberrywood.com/store


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

I don't want to accept that velcro has a place in a natural fiber wardrobe.

If you tie the ascot with a double wrap it tends to stay in place. 


------------------------
Fortuna elegantes adiuvit.


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Will_
> 
> I don't want to accept that velcro has a place in a natural fiber wardrobe.
> 
> ...


Will,

I am with you, but are we being narrow minded? Or do we hold the line somewhere? (smiling)

David Hober

Handwoven Thai silk pocket squares & neckties have spirit and character.
www.mulberrywood.com/store


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

Silk Ascot,

Thanks for the velcro information, and for starting this thread.

Do the ascot lovers prefer the pleated ascot? (Like the Ben Silver ones?) Or do you also wear non pleated scarf type ascots?

David Hober

Handwoven Thai silk pocket squares & neckties have spirit and character.
www.mulberrywood.com/store


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

Ascots are pleated. Scarves are 27" squares worn rolled. No pleats required.

It's fairly easy to find ascots, which I find odd because many men won't wear them. It's difficult to find silk scarves to wear in the more casual bandanna style. I've always thought it should be the other way around.


------------------------
Fortuna elegantes adiuvit.


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Will_
> 
> Ascots are pleated. Scarves are 27" squares worn rolled. No pleats required.
> 
> ...


Will,

1) Do you think the pleated ascots are more popular than the squares?

2) Are the square scarves machine or hand hemmed?

3) Are the squares one flat piece of silk or doubled over?

Thank you!

David Hober

Handwoven Thai silk pocket squares & neckties have spirit and character.
www.mulberrywood.com/store


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

Pleated ascots are around in greater numbers. Ben Silver and R. Hanauer sell them but don't sell 27" scarves. 

I think unpleated scarves would be more popular if they were available, but then, as you know, one opinion does not make a market.

The scarves I have are made from a single piece of printed silk. One has hand sewn edges and one was machine sewn.



------------------------
Fortuna elegantes adiuvit.


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

Will,

I am leaning towards following your opinion. We are not concerned about large markets. Having fun and finding niches in the market place is our basic business plan.

Now I have to think about machine finishing the edges as opposed to hand-rolling.
Do you have a preference? (hand-rolling will roughly double the price.....)

Thank you!

David Hober

Handwoven Thai silk pocket squares & neckties have spirit and character.
www.mulberrywood.com/store


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

What price would you target? Bowring & Arundel's run of scarves is priced at 75 pounds, or $130, for hand sewn.


------------------------
Fortuna elegantes adiuvit.


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

Will,

A 27" silk square with hand-rolled edges would be roughly in the area of $65 to $70.

This would be with very tightly rolled edges.

David Hober

Handwoven Thai silk pocket squares & neckties have spirit and character.
www.mulberrywood.com/store


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

David,

The first black mudmee on your tie page, and the brown one, would be very nice scarf offerings.

Will


------------------------
Fortuna elegantes adiuvit.


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

Will,

Thank you for the pattern suggestions.

David Hober

Handwoven Thai silk pocket squares & neckties have spirit and character.
www.mulberrywood.com/store


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

Hello Silk Ascot,

I am fascinated by the range of opinions that I have read.

I have carefully noted your comments about the advantages of a pleated ascot.

The easy answer is to do both pleated ascots and scarf squares. Scarf squares are something that we could do anytime that have a demand, as they are a natural outgrowth of the pocket squares that we currently make. However, pleated ascots will take a little more research and experimentation for us to get the width and pleats just right. Also I would like to try and work around using velcro if possible. I am not sure how to do this but we will experiment. Perhaps some brushed rough silk could act as a natural velcro? I know that it probably won't be quite the same, but maybe it will work....

Thanks again for starting this thread.

David Hober

Handwoven Thai silk pocket squares & neckties have spirit and character.
www.mulberrywood.com/store


----------



## steedappeal (May 10, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by tintin_
> 
> I tried but never again. Does not go over well in Chicago


I saw one a couple of years ago in the Windy City as worn by a salesman at Hermes. He looked great in it but then he is in the business of selling clothes.

I have taken to wearing Ascots on so-called Summer casual Fridays and Saturdays at J. Press. They are extremely comfortable.


----------



## Harry96 (Aug 3, 2005)

You're WAY! too fond! of! exclamation points!


----------



## steedappeal (May 10, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by SilkAscot_
> 
> Yes!! How to properly tie an Ascot! Here is the link!https://www.bensilver.com/style04/knots_ascot.htm
> 
> ...


I find that tying mine this way results in an ascot that slip beneath shirt level way too easily. Lately, I have been tying mine the Harry Rosen way where I double loop the right over left before I do the final slip through.

Of special interest:
Has anyone wearing an ascot had any problem being admitted to a restaurant or private club where "Jacket and Tie" is required?


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

"Has anyone wearing an ascot had any problem being admitted to a restaurant or private club where "Jacket and Tie" is required?"

It won't get you past the door in many London clubs.


------------------------
Fortuna elegantes adiuvit.


----------



## mascalzone (Jul 28, 2005)

Mr. Ascot,
Did you see this?


----------



## mascalzone (Jul 28, 2005)

I admire you Mr. Ascot.

Don't worry about the player haters!


----------



## jjwest (Aug 17, 2005)

I'm familiar with the pre-tied variety, they do stay put, but they're just not quite the same as the "real" ones. That is to say the pleated free tie variety. I wear them occasionally. Yes, they do tend to loosen after a while, but ties of every variety require an adjustment here and there. Glad to hear of a fellow ascot admirer.



> quote:_Originally posted by SilkAscot_
> 
> The need for a velcro tied Ascot is to keep it neatly in place, a free style, or traditionally tied Ascot gets loose around the Ascot wearer's neck, tends to look unkempt, not neatlty in place as it should appear! The Velro tied Ascot most always stays neatly in it's proper place!
> 
> ...


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

Here are 10 new ascots for $10...military surplus, all look the same 

https://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=163126


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by crazyquik_
> 
> Here are 10 new ascots for $10...military surplus, all look the same


I remember seeing Saddam Hussein pictured wearing one of those in green.


----------



## Lucky (Jan 21, 2005)

to keep an ascot (not the pretied velcro ones) securely in place one needs to pin the ascot after you cross the material over but before going over the top with the material..this keeps it from coming undone and the pin is not visible..one also needs to pin the ascot to the inside back of the shirt collar so that the ascot doesn't slide around off center...without doing the requisite tying the slippery silk will twist around and come apart in no time at all...I'm unfamiliar with the pretied velcro ones...personally I like wearing an ascot..usually with a button down shirt and a crew neck sweater...the crew neck closes the collar quite a bit so that just a bit of the elegant and colorful silk is visible around the top..to me it's stylish and unusual but without the Thurston Howell look of all the exposed and pouffed out silk showing..


----------



## Lucky (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Silk..I usually do wear button down collars..my experience has been that I need both pins to keep the ascot together and in one place even with the BD collar..


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SilkAscot_
> "Sorry to hear that you will not be making Ascots with the velcro tied style"
> 
> Hello Silk Ascot.
> ...


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

Silk Ascot,

The velcro being a small piece of fabric is a point well taken. 
Balance in life is important.

We will experiment. 

Thank you,


David Hober

Handwoven Thai silk pocket squares & neckties have spirit and character.


----------



## Film_Noir_Buff (Mar 3, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by cuffthis_
> 
> I had surgery on my neck/back this past spring. In order to hide the nasty scar, I purchased a few ascots and must confess I kinda like them. They certainly create a finished look with an open collar.
> 
> ...


I like the height of the last one. Some of the others look like youre hiding it. They look right on you, just experiment with how you wear them the way you would trying to get the perfect tie knot.

____________________
Power to the Dandies!


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by SilkAscot_
> 
> Do you intend to market a velcro tied Silk Ascot?
> 
> ...


Hello Silk Ascot,

Good to see you posting again. Let me answer your velcro question with a question: Do you know what type of silk ascot you might be interested in? Solid? Plaid, striped, mudmee, geometric pattern, or maybe ancient madder? Or?

This weekend we are making an Ask Andy (with Ask Andy silk #2) 7-fold tie and next week we have some bespoke bowties to make that have been ordered, but maybe the following week we might be able to make a velcro Ascot if we had the silk on hand, an old ascot that you liked the construction of (yours perhaps?), and some velcro.

Feel free to e-mail me when you have a chance.

David Hober

Handcrafted pocket squares & neckties have spirit and character.


----------



## EU-Flaneur (Jul 30, 2005)

The key to wearing an ascot succesfully is how you tie it (it should not look like a bib but look crumpled and tied non-chalantly and carelessly. You should also not show too much of it. 

Cuff this you're doing a great job. Looks good. Nice color and pattern combos.


----------



## steedappeal (May 10, 2004)

Who makes the "best" Ascots? Has anyone had experience with Marinelli? Any technical detail would be appreciated.


----------



## Ludwig (Oct 24, 2005)

NEW ASCOT TECHNOLOGY TO DRIVE MORE WOMEN EVEN WILDER!

Dear Mr. PJC,

I happened upon your post, and was able to empathize with the sagging ascot plight - until I engineered the ultimate solution. The best answer is NOT to fasten the ascot with velcro or to try to keep the knot from loosening. Indeed the answer has nothing to do with the ascot itself. I ultimately patented a nifty clip that attaches under the shirt collar, and spans the open collar with a curved "curtain rod" (contoured around the throat) over which the bib of the ascot is draped. Two more clips fasten the ascot to the bar from behind. The whole thing is essentially invisible, makes the ascot look MUCH better, is looser around the neck and hence cooler to wear, and yet NEVER sags. Three hours of non-stop salsa dancing, and I don't look the slightest bit desheveled.

If you are interested in trying it out, I can send you a sample. Please indicate your neck size. I can send it to you at my cost plus $5.00. With shipping it will come to $18$ for non-precious metal. (I can get an estimate for silver.) I will send the receipt from my jeweler so you can verify my cost.

You can check out patent #6,247,207 on the US government website [www.uspto.gov]. The drawings there are outdated. My current samples are shaped better.

With best wishes,
Ludwig

PS: My direct email is [email protected]

---------------

ROTFLMAO

You go, AscotMan!!

You're obviously some kind of cravat-swathed, velcro-secured LOVE GOD.

(Hey, whatever works . . . .)

PJC in NoVa

Ascot Legend


----------



## Ludwig (Oct 24, 2005)

Dear Mr. Cuffthis,

Greetings. I happened upon your post, and thought you might be interested in an item that greatly enhances the ascot experience and covers more of the neck. I patented a nifty clip that attaches under the shirt collar, and spans the open collar with a curved "curtain rod" (contoured around the throat) over which the bib of the ascot is draped. Two more clips fasten the ascot to the bar from behind. The whole thing is essentially invisible, makes the ascot look MUCH better, is looser around the neck and hence cooler to wear, and yet NEVER sags. Three hours of non-stop salsa dancing, and I don't look the slightest bit desheveled.

If you are interested in trying it out, I can send you a sample. Please indicate your neck size. I can send it to you at my cost plus $5.00. With shipping it will come to $18$ for non-precious metal. (I can get an estimate for silver.) I will send the receipt from my jeweler so you can verify my cost.

You can check out patent #6,247,207 on the US government website [www.uspto.gov].

With best wishes,
Ludwig

PS: My direct email is [email protected]



> quote:_Originally posted by cuffthis_
> 
> I had surgery on my neck/back this past spring. In order to hide the nasty scar, I purchased a few ascots and must confess I kinda like them. They certainly create a finished look with an open collar.
> 
> ...


Ascot Legend


----------



## Ludwig (Oct 24, 2005)

Dear Mr. Jlibourel,

I happened upon your post, and was able to empathize with the sagging ascot plight - until I engineered the ultimate solution. The best answer is NOT to fasten the ascot with velcro or to try to keep the knot from loosening. Indeed the answer has nothing to do with the ascot itself. I ultimately patented a nifty clip that attaches under the shirt collar, and spans the open collar with a curved "curtain rod" (contoured around the throat) over which the bib of the ascot is draped. Two more clips fasten the ascot to the bar from behind. The whole thing is essentially invisible, makes the ascot look MUCH better, is looser around the neck and hence cooler to wear, and yet NEVER sags. Three hours of non-stop salsa dancing, and I don't look the slightest bit desheveled.

If you are interested in trying it out, I can send you a sample. Please indicate your neck size. I can send it to you at my cost plus $5.00. With shipping it will come to $18$ for non-precious metal. (I can get an estimate for silver.) I will send the receipt from my jeweler so you can verify my cost.

You can check out patent #6,247,207 on the US government website [www.uspto.gov].

With best wishes,
Ludwig

PS: My direct email is [email protected]



> quote:_Originally posted by JLibourel_
> 
> I used to wear them quite a bit. I have mixed feelings. They certainly do give an open-necked shirt a nice touch of finish and elegance, but they do seem sort of "mannered" and "costumey" these days. I know that Manton, our foremost Speaker of the Law, has pronounced them, "Dead, dead, dead!"
> 
> ...


Ascot Legend


----------



## Ludwig (Oct 24, 2005)

Dear Mr. Sam,

Greetings. I happened upon your post, and thought you might be interested in an item that greatly enhances the ascot experience. I patented a nifty clip that attaches under the shirt collar, and spans the open collar with a curved "curtain rod" (contoured around the throat) over which the bib of the ascot is draped. Two more clips fasten the ascot to the bar from behind. The whole thing is essentially invisible, makes the ascot look MUCH better, is looser around the neck and hence cooler to wear, and yet NEVER sags. Three hours of non-stop salsa dancing, and I don't look the slightest bit desheveled.

If you are interested in trying it out, I can send you a sample. Please indicate your neck size. I can send it to you at my cost plus $5.00. With shipping it will come to $18$ for non-precious metal. (I can get an estimate for silver.) I will send the receipt from my jeweler so you can verify my cost.

You can check out patent #6,247,207 on the US government website [www.uspto.gov].

With best wishes,
Ludwig

PS: My direct email is [email protected]



> quote:_Originally posted by sam_
> 
> I've always admired guys who can pull off an ascot. It definately has a debonaire quality to it. This is where pesonal style and confidence makes all the difference. From my experience, guys who are older and more financially well off than me tend to pull it off the best. Two Hollywood people who come to mind are Al Pacino in The Godfather part 3 when he's walking in Sicily with Diane Keaton towards the end of the movie, and the French guy who played the Night Fox in Oceans 12. I'm 32 and still trying to make something of myself. But I do daydream about driving in my Boxster S convertible wearing a linen suit, ascot, with a beautiful woman by my side. Ahhh, someday....Until then, I'll live vicariously through SilkAscot.


Ascot Legend


----------



## Ludwig (Oct 24, 2005)

Dear Brian,

Greetings. I happened upon your post, and thought you might be interested in an item that greatly enhances the ascot experience. The key is to keep the ascot *under control*. Easier said than done, until..... Enter a nifty, patented clip that attaches under the shirt collar, and spans the open collar with a curved "curtain rod" (contoured around the throat) over which the bib of the ascot is draped. Two more clips fasten the ascot to the bar from behind. The whole thing is essentially invisible, makes the ascot look MUCH better, is looser around the neck and hence cooler to wear, and yet NEVER sags in front or rides up the neck. Three hours of non-stop salsa dancing, and I don't look the slightest bit desheveled.

If you are interested in trying it out, I can send you a sample. Please indicate your neck size. I can send it to you at my cost plus $5.00. With shipping it will come to $18$ for non-precious metal. (I can get an estimate for silver.) I will send the receipt from my jeweler so you can verify my cost.

You can check out patent #6,247,207 on the US government website [www.uspto.gov]. The drawings there are outdated - further development has produced a better, optimally shaped design.

With best wishes,
Ludwig

PS: My direct email is [email protected]



> quote:_Originally posted by vwguy_
> 
> Count me in as an ascot wearer! I always recieve compliments on them, but you do have to have the right attitude & outfit to pull it off. One thing that has always bugged me, how to you keep an ascot from riding up in the back?
> 
> Brian


Ascot Legend


----------



## Ludwig (Oct 24, 2005)

Dear Mr. EL72,

I happened upon your post, and wondered if you might like to market a patented product that greatly enhances the ascot experience.

A nifty clip that attaches under the shirt collar, and spans the open collar with a curved "curtain rod" (contoured around the throat) over which the bib of the ascot is draped before tucking it under the shirt. Two more clips fasten the ascot to the bar from behind. The whole thing is essentially invisible, makes the ascot look MUCH better, is looser around the neck and hence cooler to wear, and yet NEVER sags in front or rides up the neck. Three hours of non-stop salsa dancing, and I don't look the slightest bit desheveled.

Let's talk license terms - I'm not greedy. You have a good marketing infrastructure (great website), I have a great product. Win-win, let's do a deal.

You can check out patent #6,247,207 on the US government website [www.uspto.gov]. The drawings there are outdated - further development has resulted in a better, optimally shaped design.

With best wishes,
Ludwig

PS: My direct email is [email protected]



> quote:_Originally posted by EL72_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ascot Legend


----------



## Ludwig (Oct 24, 2005)

Dear Mr. Cliff,

Your great look can be even more comfortable. Greetings. I happened upon your post, and thought you might be interested in an item that greatly enhances the ascot experience. The key is to keep the ascot *under control*. Easier said than done, until..... Enter a nifty, patented clip that attaches under the shirt collar, and spans the open collar with a curved "curtain rod" (contoured around the throat) over which the bib of the ascot is draped. Two more clips fasten the ascot to the bar from behind. The whole thing is essentially invisible, makes the ascot look MUCH better, is looser around the neck and hence cooler to wear, and yet NEVER sags in front or rides up the neck. Three hours of non-stop salsa dancing, and I don't look the slightest bit desheveled.

If you are interested in trying it out, I can send you a sample. Please indicate your neck size. I can send it to you at my cost plus $5.00. With shipping it will come to $18$ for non-precious metal. (I can get an estimate for silver.) I will send the receipt from my jeweler so you can verify my cost.

You can check out patent #6,247,207 on the US government website [www.uspto.gov].

With best wishes,
Ludwig

PS: My direct email is [email protected]



> quote:_Originally posted by Cliff_
> 
> I wrestled with the idea of an ascot for quite a while. I finally decided to take the plunge and have never looked back. So far I haven't heard anything but good things. So I say, give it a try, you might like it.


Ascot Legend


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Those interested in ascots might want to look at the current offerings at the Ben Silver online outlet in 'Neckwear':

https://www.bensilver.com/fs_storefront.asp?root=9

Several from Arnys, which I'm sure are fantastic, and a few from what I assume is the Ben Silver house label for only $15/each. Alas, my wife forbids me from wearing an ascot currently. Before anyone gets up in arms, I consider this a tactical concession. [8D]


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I'd give it a whirl, but I'm afraid of being called a pompous ascot.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

The gentleman does not appear to have any shirt-cuff showing.



> quote:_Originally posted by SilkAscot_
> 
> Try Beau Ties Ltd, Very fine silk fabric, generously cut, a nice wide Ascot, can be worn with 2 top dress shirt buttons unbuttoned.
> 
> ...


----------



## SilkAscot (Aug 2, 2005)

I am in complete agreement with you. This otherwise perfectly wearing Ascot attired gentleman should be wearing a long sleeved dress shirt with at least 3/4 to an inch of white shirt cuff exposed from the sleeves of his sport coat. Sincerely, Silk Ascot.


> quote:_Originally posted by JLPWCXIII_
> 
> The gentleman does not appear to have any shirt-cuff showing.
> 
> ...


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

Ascots are too Charles Nelson Rilely(SP?)they also wear them at Mcdonalds


----------



## SilkAscot (Aug 2, 2005)

Traditionally tied, Vintage velcro tied and my most comfortable and favorite Ascot are the velcro tied pure Silk Ascots from Beau Ties LTD. I am a traditionalist, but these Silk Ascots stay neatly in place all day long, no need to worry about them slipping down your neck, or looking sloppily in place. You can feel "reassurred" that your Ascot is neatly in place, yes, you can feel it, confortably staying in place around your neck.


> quote:_Originally posted by mulberrywood_
> 
> Silk Ascot
> What type of Ascots do you wear?
> ...


----------



## SilkAscot (Aug 2, 2005)

Thank you for your sarcastic comment about Ascots. This is a pretty crude use for a fine, Silk Ascot.


> quote:_Originally posted by mascalzone_
> 
> I am sorry but I am new to the ascot. Do you happen to know a company that makes a fine silk ascot with a DuPont treatment so it can also be used as a lobster bib?


----------



## Vettriano Man (Jun 30, 2005)

Who is this guy that keeps re-appearing?


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by AlanC_
> 
> Those interested in ascots might want to look at the current offerings at the Ben Silver online outlet in 'Neckwear':
> 
> ...


Alan,

For this, I think you should thank your wife. We often talk about how women know little about men's fashion but in this case I believe your wife has taken a stand that is completely in your best interest.


----------



## lionheart (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cuffthis_
> 
> I had surgery on my neck/back this past spring. In order to hide the nasty scar, I purchased a few ascots and must confess I kinda like them. They certainly create a finished look with an open collar.
> 
> ...


----------



## lionheart (Jan 10, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Cliff_
> 
> I wrestled with the idea of an ascot for quite a while. I finally decided to take the plunge and have never looked back. So far I haven't heard anything but good things. So I say, give it a try, you might like it.


Another great pic. I took the plunge recently also, and have heard good things. Nice combination, too.


----------



## LabelKing (Sep 3, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by SilkAscot_
> 
> A Gentleman that Loves to wear an Ascot. More pics at:https://groups.yahoo.com/group/thegentlemensilkascotcravatclub/
> 
> ...


Why is a group for seemingly innocuous things like ascots and cravats age restricted?

*"In truth, I am not altogether wrong to consider dandyism a form of religion."

Charles Baudelaire*


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by JLibourel_
> 
> Bottom line: If ascots were more popular, I'd own more and wear them often.


This thinking is like an infinitely melting snowball, rapidly going downhill, getting smaller and smaller and smaller. If you were to reverse it, by owning more and wearing them often, then they would become more popular.

Esse Quam Videre


----------



## SilkAscot (Aug 2, 2005)

Why do you ask? Mr. Ascot, of course!


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

I made my ascot-debut just a few days ago at a preview of Inherit the Wind on Broadway. I was comfortable, well-treated, got what I thought to be sincere compliments and admiring gazes (not stares) and came away feeling it a positive and rewarding experience.


----------



## SilkAscot (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice to hear that your Ascot debut went well! What type of shirt and jacket did you wear with the Ascot?
Here is an interesting article about cravats that I believe many in this forum will find interesting:


----------



## SilkAscot (Aug 2, 2005)

*Wool Ascot, hard to find..*

I came across this Wool Ascot, or Cravat, depending on which Continent you live. Wool Ascots are rare, as you know, difficult to find. This Ascot looks very well made, has a nice cut, or shape to it:
https://www.scotclans.com/shopping/IB-043.html


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

SilkAscot said:


> I came across this Wool Ascot, or Cravat, depending on which Continent you live. Wool Ascots are rare, as you know, difficult to find. This Ascot looks very well made, has a nice cut, or shape to it:
> https://www.scotclans.com/shopping/IB-043.html


The Ralph Lauren Polo shop in Beverly Hills stocks wool ascots pretty regularly. I got three of them in blue, green and yellow with pheasants on them on sale for $67 each last year. This year I saw the same ascots only with ducks on them this time for $127 each.

Comparatively, those Tartan ascots seem like a very good deal for 20 quid if they don't hammer you on shipping.


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

Originally posted by SilkAscot: "Nice to hear that your Ascot debut went well! What type of shirt and jacket did you wear with the Ascot?"

Blue blazer, white double cuff shirt, very muted silk ascot with earth-tone paisley pattern, grey flannels and AE Cortlands in chili. Buttoned all but the top button and one would have to be pretty close to notice exactly what it was. My wife was originally quite against the idea, but came to like it before the end of the evening.


----------



## somethingsilly (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, what a welcome thread.

I wear ascots primarily; I save the ties for formal occassions. I'm a 22 year-old art student, and the way I pull it off is just by keeping the rest of my outfit simple, with contrasting solids (white shirt and dark jacket and trousers). The ascot has all the patterened and/or bright colors in the ensemble, except for, occassionally, the pocket square. So it's quite a different look from what I've seen in the photos of this thread, but in my opinion it makes the ascot work for me without causing me to look costumey. The conservative framework of the outfit reigns in the ascots potential eccentricity.

I only own ascots by Forzieri and Tom Sawyer Waistcot Company, presently, and all are the free-tied variety. I think I prefer ascots made of fabrics heavier than silk, as they hold their wrap and position better - but I've yet to employ some of the tying tips offered in this thread. Beau Ties offers some patterns I like the look of, so despite my aversion to the velcro, I believe I'll try one. A shame they don't offer them sans velcro, too - with all the fabric at their disposal, what would the real difference be? Why not? Ah, oh well.

Post some links to other online retailers, if you please?


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Good Old Sledge said:


> Blue blazer, white double cuff shirt, very muted silk ascot with earth-tone paisley pattern, grey flannels and AE Cortlands in chili.


A-E never made the Cortland in chili--only black and brown Antibes. I'm wearing a pair in brown at this moment. Were yours a special order item or could you be confused with the Fairgate, an almost identical shoe on the #1 last that was offered in chili, or what?


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

somethingsilly said:


> Beau Ties offers some patterns I like the look of, so despite my aversion to the velcro, I believe I'll try one. A shame they don't offer them sans velcro, too - with all the fabric at their disposal, what would the real difference be? Why not? Ah, oh well.
> 
> Post some links to other online retailers, if you please?


Beau Ties of Vermont does offer a free-tying ascot sans Velcro. They just call it a "cravat" in the British manner. I've got a couple. Not quite as sumptious as my Carroll & Co. ascots, but they cost a third less and are still quite nice.


----------



## somethingsilly (Feb 26, 2007)

So they do! Thanks for the correction, JL.

I must also add my vote to the only-one-button-undone party. Everytime I've spotted a fellow with two buttons undone, I've thought immediately he must have had a slippery button and was unaware of it. But much worse, of course, is the trend cropping up now of young men wearing shirts with two buttons undone -- and nothing at all underneath. Not quite so bad as the disco-era practice of unbuttoning to the navel, but still...

I wonder - are there any collars (apart from stiff detachables, of course) that don't really look very good with ascots - or, atlernatively, look particularly good? I normally avoid button-down collars, but for some reason I think they look handsome with an ascot. But I don't presume I'm old enough yet to have particularly good taste. Any thoughts/pictures?


----------



## jjwest (Aug 17, 2005)

2-buttons vs. 1 button? It all depends on the shirt and button stance. I tend to prefer one button undone. But, trust your judgment. 

As for collar styles, button downs and spread collars are best. Floppy collars = not so good. So the recent trend towards taller, stiffer standing collars is a good thing.


----------



## indylion (Feb 28, 2005)

*silk ascots for $9.99*

Most of the Polo outlet stores are clearing out their silk ascots and pocket squares for $9.99. Lots of them are RLPL.


----------



## SilkAscot (Aug 2, 2005)

I prefer two buttons unbuttoned when wearing an ascot. Why hide that beautiful silk? A shirt can be worn with the top two buttons unbuttoned with an ascot and still look neat. I prefer solid color shirts as well, 99.9% of the time I wear an ascot it is usually with a solid white dress shirt with a button down collar. I like the Land's End Pinpoint Cotton blend Oxford shirts. Great collar, not skimpy like some others, really enhances the look of the ascot.
When on occassion I do wear a tie, it is with a straight collar broadcloth shirt.
To me, button down collars do not look very good with neckties. I like both the free style ascot, and also own some very nice velcro tied ascots from Beau Ties Ltd. The velcro tied ascots look just like the free style ascots, you could not tell I was wearing a velcro tied ascot! The best part is that they always stay neatly in place, they never get loose or look sloppy, and do not require the constant adusting or tightening a free style ascot requires to look neatly in place the open shirt collar..(Two buttons for me!)


----------



## SilkAscot (Aug 2, 2005)

Some of you on this Forum may have belonged to my Yahoo Group "Gentlemens Silk Ascot and Cravat Club over a year ago. Someone got ahold of my password and deleted not only the Yahoo Group but also many of my postings on this forum as well. Well, that will not happen again, hopefully. I have encrypted my passwords. I restarted the Yahoo "Gentlemens Silk Ascot and Cravat Club" again on Yahoo, all of you are invited to join, post pics, messages links, etc. Here is the link:
https://groups.yahoo.com/group/GentlemensSilkAscotandCravatClub/


----------



## somethingsilly (Feb 26, 2007)

Do mine eyes deceive me, or...?

https://www.polo.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2416618&cp=1760788.2668433

huh

in a polo shirt?

really


----------



## SilkAscot (Aug 2, 2005)

*Wearing an Ascot with a Polo shirt is an Abomination!*



somethingsilly said:


> Do mine eyes deceive me, or...?
> 
> https://www.polo.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2416618&cp=1760788.2668433
> 
> ...


Totally ridiculous! An Ascot is to be worn with a button down dress shirt, not a polo shirt or a t shirt. Not sure if that is an ascot or a scarf in that picture, however, it degrades the ascot or scarf being worn with, of all things, a polo shirt!


----------



## Nantucket Red (Jan 26, 2006)

Will said:


> I wear them and don't attract attention, but never with two buttons open on my shirt.
> 
> With only the top button open, I show a discreet line of silk that adds a little visual interest, hopefully a la Cary Grant in To Catch a Thief.
> 
> ...


Alas, Will, if everyone were as discreet as you, we would not have this lovely thread.


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

Jan - sorry not to have responded sooner. After all the foolishness about riding boots at garden parties, I'd had my fill of things SilkAscot for a while. 
The box the shoes come out of says Cortland Chili. I bought them November of '05 in the factory store at Jeffersonville, OH. I had no idea that they were a rarity, but they are among my favorites.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Your Cortlands in chili certainly are a rarity. I wonder if they were a custom job somebody reneged on or part of a limited run for a particular store or what the story might be.


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

I guess I don't know. I paid "seconds" price for them but, as with most AE seconds, really can't tell what their deformity is.


----------



## Charles74 (May 2, 2010)

So good to find others who enjoy wearing ascots. I have a passion for them and wear them often, even to the office. Any ciomments I get tend to be very positive


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Charles74 said:


> So good to find others who enjoy wearing ascots.


Yes, isn't it! Sad so many though have gone on to other things elsewhere over the last three years.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Flanderian said:


> Yes, isn't it! Sad so many though have gone on to other things elsewhere over the last three years.


You mean on to dressing like gangsta-ers?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> You mean on to dressing like gangsta-ers?


Eggs-zactly, Alex!


----------

